# Silly problem with TV remote control



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Everything on the remote works just fine EXCEPT for the up/down sound adjustment button. I keep pointing the remote toward the TV at different angles, but it just won't work for some reason. Ever heard of this happening before??? By the way, the batteries are fine. In fact, I put new ones in just in case that was the problem.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is it a universal remote? Sometimes they loose the memory and need to be re-programed.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's a universal remote or not (I'll check when I get home). But if it needs reprogrammed, wouldn't the other buttons be affected (channel, etc.) as well? Another thing I should have mentioned is that this problem had been getting progressively worse over time---from having to hit the sound button more and more times in order to get it to work, to how it is now---not working at all.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

If it's been getting progressively worse, I'd say it's time to spring for a new remote. The contacts inside the remote may be getting burned or dirty.

For my universal remote, if I don't get the code correct for my specific TV, some but not all the buttons work. There can be several different codes for one brand of TV.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Its a common problem. Usually if effects the buttons you use most. Over a period of time, some "gunk" will work its way into the remote, and sometimes, a good cleaning will take care of it.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had this problem too. I did as bofusmosby said and had to take one of my remotes apart to clean it. Once I did, it worked fine for a long time. It was the remote that came with the tv.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, guys, for the tip. It sounds like a cleaning is in store. I'll give it a try and will post back the results.


----------



## fburke (Jun 20, 2005)

try all codes for your brand of tv first if that doesn;t work or if it did use to work pop the back off and go to Radio shack and get a can of electrical contact cleaner spray that on it let it dry and get all the smooge out of it.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as the contact cleaner goes, make sure that it leaves no residue. Contacts should be completely dry when cleaned.


----------

